# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  Η διακοπή ρεύματος έκαψε το dvd recorder..

## vasoula2

Με τις διακοπές της κ...ΔΕΗ μου κάηκε το dvd recorder..ΔΕν ανάβει τίποτα..Τα έχω πάρει γιατί έχω γράψει στον σκληρό δίσκο πολλές ταίνιες κ σειρές.... Τι λέτε??φτιάχνει?Κ να φανταστείτε έχουμε ειδική πρίζα για την αυξομείωση του ρεύματος κ ειδικό πολύμπριζο...γκκρρρ

----------


## KOKAR

> Με τις διακοπές της κ...ΔΕΗ μου κάηκε το dvd recorder..ΔΕν ανάβει τίποτα..Τα έχω πάρει γιατί έχω γράψει στον σκληρό δίσκο πολλές ταίνιες κ σειρές.... Τι λέτε??φτιάχνει?Κ να φανταστείτε έχουμε ειδική πρίζα για την αυξομείωση του ρεύματος κ ειδικό πολύμπριζο...γκκρρρ


κατά 99% επισκευάζετε
άνοιξε το και ψάξε για φουσκωμένους πυκνωτές και αντικατάστησε τους.

----------

